# (Closed) Jacques is crafting a stone lion dog!



## D i a (Apr 24, 2020)

*I'm not accepting any more visitors at this point. If you have been given a dodo code, the gate will stay open until he stops crafting. Thank you everyone!*

Hi all! Jacques is crafting a stone lion dog at the moment. No tips necessary but certainly always appreciated! If you feel like it, some bells, or something off my wishlist would be cool!

****Jacques is located on the left side of my island. I have placed plane patterns to follow! Please don't pick flowers, and please leave via airport. Post and I'll send a dodo!****


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 24, 2020)

Mind if I stop by? I actually need that DIY for my Museum area


----------



## Lunova (Apr 24, 2020)

Could I come a bit later, like 20 30 minutes?


----------



## audtt (Apr 24, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, may I visit?


----------



## audtt (Apr 24, 2020)

o


audtt said:


> can i visit?


oooo i have the blue/yellow elephant slide


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, may I visit?


----------



## niconii (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! Can I come visit? 

Edit: Just saw your wishlist and I'll bring an old sewing machine, the train set and book stands!


----------



## D i a (Apr 24, 2020)

Lunova said:


> Could I come a bit later, like 20 30 minutes?


Sure, as long as he's still at it! Just repost here for me when you're ready.

My boss just called, sorry for the hold up guys. Sending dodos now.


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, May I visit?


----------



## Hungryyy (Apr 24, 2020)

Heya still accepting people?


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Lunova (Apr 24, 2020)

Hia I'm back now!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 24, 2020)

Is hes still crafting, I'd love to come


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 24, 2020)

Please may I come? ign is Jenny 

Edit: just checked and have 2 of ur wishlist items


----------



## Aaren (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello! I would also like to join you, if he is still crafting it and if you have room!


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 24, 2020)

can i come ? :3


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Is he still crafting it? I can make a windflower fan or two for you.


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I visit?  I have a few things on your wishlist I can give, if you give me a min I can get even more from Nook Shopping


----------



## Glockachu (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! May I come? Will bring a few items on your wishlist. Thanks!


----------



## shasha (Apr 24, 2020)

I’d love to come by if this is still available


----------



## Rakugaki (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi i will bring u the blue rocket lamp!


----------



## jcar (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to visit if he is still crafting! thanks


----------



## samanthawbu (Apr 24, 2020)

Could I come if he is still crafting? I have the shells beach towel!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 24, 2020)

Might I come along as well? Don’t have anything in your wishlist but I can bring some Bells!


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to come with tip please!


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! May I visit? ^^


----------



## Adnilebq (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## Tayeb (Apr 24, 2020)

may i come please?


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 24, 2020)

Can i visit


----------



## D i a (Apr 24, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> Can i visit


Sorry, I'm closing up. Maybe another time!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok


----------

